# Car. Torano Virtuoso Encore Cigar Review - as strong as it was younger



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

aged 3 years and 8 months.this cigar was really spicy and flavorful.for some reason this stick was strong like the earlier ones that i smoked and r...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Virtuoso Encore Cigar Review - as strong as it was younger


----------

